# Electrolytic Recovery Part 4. a.: Smelting the Powder



## lazersteve (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been getting several request for the smelting video so I've skipped forward to a small bit of smelting on the product from the Wash-n-Weigh slideshow. The results were pretty disappointing but the process is demonstrated nicely. The 5.5 gm decayed filter ball ended up as a mere 1/2 gram button. This indicates that the filter contained a fair amount of water weight ( 5 grams = 5 cc )even after drying. This is most likely due to the residual acid drawing water from the atmosphere. Some of the segments were filmed thru a smoke lense to protect my camera so they are necessarily dark. 

Please post your comments and suggestions as usual.

I've provided this video as a standalone playlist located at my website. You must click the "I Agree" link and you will see the video lists. Select the "Electrolytic Cell Smelting" link to open the videos for this tutorial.


http://www.goldrecovery.us

Steve


----------

